
RetailMeNot Sales Figures - chaostheory
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/16/retailmenot-adds-social-network/
======
admoin
extremely impressive, not from a technical point of view or anything, but this
kind of profitability with a bare bones design and low overhead is quite
impressive.

------
redorb
I think its great, but they don't have a "moat" around their castle...

------
samwise
4 million in sales is not what they are making. If that number is true, then
they are grossing somewhere in the $150K range a month. Still not a bad figure
for such a small operation.

